# Bar Clamps



## JDD (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a bunch of bar clamps made by Columbia. I think Columbia was owned by a company named Winton. These clamps are no longer available. Too bad. I really liked them.

Over the year I have damaged and/or lost some of the rubber pads on both ends of the clamp. I don't like to use the clamps without the pads and having to use a piece of scrap to protect the work is a real pain. I don't have enough hands.

I have not been able to find suitable replacements for the pads. Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can find some replacement pads?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is this the clamp? http://www.misgroupinc.com/index.cfm?area=shop&action=detail&iid=137332

Maybe this company has or can get the pads.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Is Plastidip and option?
http://www.lowes.com/pd_230364-61158-11219_0__?productId=3760695&Ntt=


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've seen two things...

1. Make your own with a hot glue gun, a piece of wax paper and a small block of wood. Pile on hot glue, place wax paper over it, put block of wood between jaws and quickly tighten a bit to even out glue. Unclamp and remove wood and wax paper. 

2. Other option is just to skip the wax paper and hot glue a small block of wood to the jaw. Downside here is you have to be careful of wood glue when using the clamps.


----------



## JDD (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, folks. I will try your suggestions.

Jim


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

JDD said:


> I have a bunch of bar clamps made by Columbia. I think Columbia was owned by a company named Winton. These clamps are no longer available. Too bad. I really liked them.
> 
> Over the year I have damaged and/or lost some of the rubber pads on both ends of the clamp. I don't like to use the clamps without the pads and having to use a piece of scrap to protect the work is a real pain. I don't have enough hands.
> 
> ...


Glue on some padding.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you mean Wilton, if so give them a call:
http://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/home/

Most of the common clamp manufactures sell replacement pads, perhaps failing all else another brand would work.


----------



## JDD (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes. Wilton is who I was think of. I contacted them some time ago and was told replacement pads were not available.


----------

